# Hỏi Về Mổ Mắt Lasik Ở Bệnh Viện Mắt Quốc Tế Việt – Nga



## nhilinh1407 (30 Tháng mười 2015)

Em có bà chị họ ở quê đang tính sang tháng cho con ra HN ở nhờ nhà để mổ mắt cho cháu sang năm đi bộ đội.

Bà định cho con mổ Lasik ở bv mắt Việt Nga nên nhờ em hỏi giúp xem bên đấy chất lượng, giá cả thế nào.

Ở đây có mẹ nào từng mổ mắt ở bên đấy chưa cho em xin ít thông tin ạ!

Em cám ơn!


----------



## beconcuame (3 Tháng mười một 2015)

Mình cũng tính sang tháng đi mổ mà chưa tham khảo đc nơi nào cả. cháu bạn bnhieu đi ốp rồi?


----------



## lehuy (3 Tháng mười một 2015)

Mình chia sẻ danh sách các bệnh viện mổ mắt tại Hà Nội để bạn tham khảo nhé.

1.  BV mắt Trung Ương: 85 Bà Triệu -

2.  BV mắt quốc tế Việt Nga: cơ sở 1 - Nhà C2, Làng quốc tế Thăng Long, Dịch Vọng, Cầu Giấy; cơ sở 2: Trung tâm mắt trẻ em, 36 Tuệ Tĩnh - 

3.  BV mắt Sài Gòn - Hà Nội: cơ sở 1- 77 Nguyễn Du; cơ sở 2 - 532 Đường Láng - 
4.  BV bán công chuyên khoa mắt Hà Nội: 51-53 Trần Nhân Tông - 

5.  BV mắt Việt Nhật: 122 Triệu Việt Vương 

6.   BV mắt Ánh Sáng: 2, ngõ 208 Trần Cung, Cổ Nhuế, Từ Liêm. 

7.  BV mắt HITEC: 55 Hàm Long, Hoàn Kiếm 

BV mắt quốc tế DND: 128 Bùi Thị Xuân


----------



## nhilinh1407 (3 Tháng mười một 2015)

beconcuame đã viết:


> Mình cũng tính sang tháng đi mổ mà chưa tham khảo đc nơi nào cả. cháu bạn bnhieu đi ốp rồi?


nghe bảo 4,5 đi ốp b ah. B cận mấy đi ốp mà mổ rồi?


----------



## beconcuame (3 Tháng mười một 2015)

nhilinh1407 đã viết:


> nghe bảo 4,5 đi ốp b ah. B cận mấy đi ốp mà mổ rồi?


mình 6 đi ốp rồi. lần này phải quyết tâm thôi chứ đi đâu cũng ôm theo cái kính dày cộp nhiều khi vướng víu khó chịu quá.


----------



## cunlove (4 Tháng mười một 2015)

Hè năm ngoái mình có dẫn đứa em họ lên viện này (ở làng Quốc tế Thăng Long) mổ. Nói chung là bác sĩ nói chuyện, tư vấn nhỏ nhẹ và kỹ càng lắm. Làm việc cũng khá nhanh và chuyên nghiệp.

Mổ mất khoảng 15p, xong thì được các bác sĩ phát thuốc, hướng dẫn chăm sóc mắt. Đến giờ thi thoảng gọi điện về hỏi thăm thì bảo mắt vẫn nhìn tốt lắm. Thường mổ lasik xong nhiều trường hợp ra nắng bị lóa hoặc bị khô mắt nhưng nó lại ko hề bị. Nghe bảo mổ cái này chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào tay nghề bsi và máy móc. Bv mắt Việt Nga thì yên tâm về trình độ bs và máy móc (toàn bs Tây)

 Mà hình như đợt này đang có chương trình ưu đãi cho bệnh nhân mổ Lasik đấy. Bạn thử gọi bên đó hỏi lại xem.


----------



## minhlan07 (4 Tháng mười một 2015)

Bv mắt Việt nga thì ổn đấy bạn. Mình mổ cách đây gần 10 năm (hồi 2009), mình là dân kế toán, suốt ngày sổ sách tính toán rồi ngồi trc màn hình máy tính nhưng mà đến giờ vẫn nhìn tốt, chưa thấy biến chứng hay có dấu hiệu giảm thị lực gì cả. chủ nhật vừa rồi đi khám lại mắt thị lực vẫn 10/10.


----------



## meyeucon2014 (4 Tháng mười một 2015)

Mình cũng đang cận 4 diot, nghe nhiều người tư vấn bệnh viện mắt Việt-Nga cũng rất muốn đj phẫu thuật nhưng mình ở trong Nam lận, xa quá.


----------



## minhlan07 (4 Tháng mười một 2015)

meyeucon2014 đã viết:


> Mình cũng đang cận 4 diot, nghe nhiều người tư vấn bệnh viện mắt Việt-Nga cũng rất muốn đj phẫu thuật nhưng mình ở trong Nam lận, xa quá.


ơ, người miền trong đến bv này mổ cũng đông lắm. Hồi mình mổ có trò chuyện với mấy người họ cũng ở miền trong ra cả.

ở bv có cả dịch vụ cho bnhan ở xa thuê phòng ở mà nên ytam.


----------



## cunlove (4 Tháng mười một 2015)

Hè năm ngoái mình có dẫn đứa em họ lên viện này (ở làng Quốc tế Thăng Long) mổ. Nói chung là bác sĩ nói chuyện, tư vấn nhỏ nhẹ và kỹ càng lắm. Làm việc cũng khá nhanh và chuyên nghiệp.

Mổ mất khoảng 15p, xong thì được các bác sĩ phát thuốc, hướng dẫn chăm sóc mắt. Đến giờ thi thoảng gọi điện về hỏi thăm thì bảo mắt vẫn nhìn tốt lắm. Thường mổ lasik xong nhiều trường hợp ra nắng bị lóa hoặc bị khô mắt nhưng nó lại ko hề bị. Nghe bảo mổ cái này chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào tay nghề bsi và máy móc. Bv mắt Việt Nga thì yên tâm về trình độ bs và máy móc (toàn bs Tây)

 Mà hình như đợt này đang có chương trình ưu đãi cho bệnh nhân mổ Lasik đấy. Bạn thử gọi bên đó hỏi lại xem.


----------



## bonghongvang (4 Tháng mười một 2015)

Bv mắt Việt nga thì ổn đấy bạn. Mình mổ cách đây gần 10 năm (hồi 2009), mình là dân kế toán, suốt ngày sổ sách tính toán rồi ngồi trc màn hình máy tính nhưng mà đến giờ vẫn nhìn tốt, chưa thấy biến chứng hay có dấu hiệu giảm thị lực gì cả. chủ nhật vừa rồi đi khám lại mắt thị lực vẫn 10/10.


----------



## minhlan07 (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

cunlove đã viết:


> Hè năm ngoái mình có dẫn đứa em họ lên viện này (ở làng Quốc tế Thăng Long) mổ. Nói chung là bác sĩ nói chuyện, tư vấn nhỏ nhẹ và kỹ càng lắm. Làm việc cũng khá nhanh và chuyên nghiệp.
> 
> Mổ mất khoảng 15p, xong thì được các bác sĩ phát thuốc, hướng dẫn chăm sóc mắt. Đến giờ thi thoảng gọi điện về hỏi thăm thì bảo mắt vẫn nhìn tốt lắm. Thường mổ lasik xong nhiều trường hợp ra nắng bị lóa hoặc bị khô mắt nhưng nó lại ko hề bị. Nghe bảo mổ cái này chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào tay nghề bsi và máy móc. Bv mắt Việt Nga thì yên tâm về trình độ bs và máy móc (toàn bs Tây)
> 
> Mà hình như đợt này đang có chương trình ưu đãi cho bệnh nhân mổ Lasik đấy. Bạn thử gọi bên đó hỏi lại xem.


Đang có ctrinh ưu đãi của bv dành cho bệnh nhân ở xa (từ Quảng Bình trở vào) đc hỗ trợ chi phí đi lại  đó mọi người


----------



## nhilinh1407 (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

minhlan07 đã viết:


> Đang có ctrinh ưu đãi của bv dành cho bệnh nhân ở xa (từ Quảng Bình trở vào) đc hỗ trợ chi phí đi lại  đó mọi người


ôi, thông tin bổ ích quá, cám ơn b nhé!


----------



## meyeucon2014 (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

Lananh ơi, bv mắt Việt Nga có thể đăng ký phẫu thuật trước, thanh toán sau kìa, đưa con ra mổ thôi.


----------



## nhile (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

meyeucon2014 đã viết:


> Lananh ơi, bv mắt Việt Nga có thể đăng ký phẫu thuật trước, thanh toán sau kìa, đưa con ra mổ thôi.


Ôi, thế ạ. Ok, để e bàn với chồng sxep rồi cho con ra. Cám ơn chị nhé!


----------



## thoantheu228 (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

Ai biết cho e xin địa chỉ bv mắt Việt nga với ạ? Em cũng đang có nhu cầu mổ mắt.


----------



## cunlove (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

thoantheu228 đã viết:


> Ai biết cho e xin địa chỉ bv mắt Việt nga với ạ? Em cũng đang có nhu cầu mổ mắt.


Bv mắt Việt nga có 2 cơ sở:

1: Nhà C2, Làng quốc tế Thăng Long, Dịch Vọng, Cầu Giấy, HN

2: Phòng khám đa khoa quốc tế Việt – Nga:36 Tuệ Tĩnh, HN


----------



## hienha (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

Các mẹ cho e hỏi, mổ lasik là mổ như nào ạ? Nghe đến mổ mắt e sợ quá.


----------



## cunlove (11 Tháng mười một 2015)

hienha đã viết:


> Các mẹ cho e hỏi, mổ lasik là mổ như nào ạ? Nghe đến mổ mắt e sợ quá.


Theo mình đc biết thì mổ Lasik là phương pháp điều trị các tật khúc xạ về mắt bằng tia laser ở bước sóng 193nm ở thời điểm hiện tại. phương pháp này thực hiện hoàn toàn bằng máy mẹ nó à. Thế nên mổ mắt cũng cần phải chọn nơi uy tín, máy móc hiện đại thì mới yên tâm đc.


----------



## hienha (18 Tháng mười một 2015)

cunlove đã viết:


> Theo mình đc biết thì mổ Lasik là phương pháp điều trị các tật khúc xạ về mắt bằng tia laser ở bước sóng 193nm ở thời điểm hiện tại. phương pháp này thực hiện hoàn toàn bằng máy mẹ nó à. Thế nên mổ mắt cũng cần phải chọn nơi uy tín, máy móc hiện đại thì mới yên tâm đc.


mổ mất thời gian bao lâu nhỉ?


----------



## hienha (18 Tháng mười một 2015)

cunlove đã viết:


> Theo mình đc biết thì mổ Lasik là phương pháp điều trị các tật khúc xạ về mắt bằng tia laser ở bước sóng 193nm ở thời điểm hiện tại. phương pháp này thực hiện hoàn toàn bằng máy mẹ nó à. Thế nên mổ mắt cũng cần phải chọn nơi uy tín, máy móc hiện đại thì mới yên tâm đc.


mổ mất thời gian bao lâu nhỉ?


----------



## cunlove (18 Tháng mười một 2015)

hienha đã viết:


> mổ mất thời gian bao lâu nhỉ?


khoảng 15p mẹ nó nhé! Sau mổ khoảng 1-2 ngày là có thể tháo kính ra để nhìn bt đc rồi. Nhưng mấy ngày đầu sau mổ thì kiêng đi trời mưa và hạn chế rửa mặt vì ko đc để nước bắn vào mắt.


----------



## hienha (18 Tháng mười một 2015)

E cũng đang phân vân giữa bv Việt Nga và Sài Gòn


----------



## cunlove (18 Tháng mười một 2015)

hienha đã viết:


> E cũng đang phân vân giữa bv Việt Nga và Sài Gòn


Việt Nga thì máy móc, trang thiết bị hiện đại hơn. Bs người Nga trực tiếp mổ cho. Sài Gòn thì máy móc ko đc hiện đại như Việt Nga, đội ngũ bs cũng k lành nghề, giỏi bằng Việt nga.

Đấy là quan điểm cá nhân của mình nhé!


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

mấy tuần qua mình cũng đã tìm hiểu nhiều nơi, qua nhiều nguồn và thực sự thấy: mổ mắt thì nên đến Việt nga hơn. Bên này là bv duy nhất ở VN hnay có máy móc hiện đại nhất và bs nước ngoài trực tiếp mổ. Hè năm ngoái đứa e mình mổ ở đây được bs Ryan Khismatulin mổ cho. Mổ xong ra thấy mặt tỉnh bơ, hỏi có đau ko thì bảo ko thấy đau gì, mổ rồi mà tưởng vẫn chưa mổ. Nhìn mặt nó cứ nghệch ra cả nhà ai cũng buồn cười. từ ngày thoát khỏi cái kính dày cộp đi trông ả trẻ ra mấy tuổi.


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

Đã xác định mổ mắt thì chỉ nên đến bv mắt Việt nga.


----------



## cunlove (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

mình cũng đã nghe nhiều về mổ lasik là rất tốt nhưng có quá nhiều loại mức tiền # nhau. Nhiều khi cũng phân vân ko biết loại lào là tốt. cũng là mổ, cũng làm tương tự như nhau mà. hơn nữa lo lắng là ko biết mổ xong có thể bị sao không sau 5 năm 10 năm và về xau này. rất sợ về sau mắt ảnh hưởng dẫn tới những cái mình không ngờ tới


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

cunlove đã viết:


> mình cũng đã nghe nhiều về mổ lasik là rất tốt nhưng có quá nhiều loại mức tiền # nhau. Nhiều khi cũng phân vân ko biết loại lào là tốt. cũng là mổ, cũng làm tương tự như nhau mà. hơn nữa lo lắng là ko biết mổ xong có thể bị sao không sau 5 năm 10 năm và về xau này. rất sợ về sau mắt ảnh hưởng dẫn tới những cái mình không ngờ tới


tiền nào của đấy thôi bạn ơi, mổ gói càng cao thì vết mổ càng nhỏ và khả năng thành công (ko biến chứng, ko cận lại) cao hơn. Nhưng cơ bản vẫn là khâu chọn bv và chọn đc bs giỏi.


----------



## cunlove (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

hienha đã viết:


> tiền nào của đấy thôi bạn ơi, mổ gói càng cao thì vết mổ càng nhỏ và khả năng thành công (ko biến chứng, ko cận lại) cao hơn. Nhưng cơ bản vẫn là khâu chọn bv và chọn đc bs giỏi.


Mình thấy nhiều người mổ xong cận lại như thường nên cũng lo lắng, mà thấy bảo mổ xong phải kiêng cử nhiều lắm ạ?


----------



## hienha (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

cunlove đã viết:


> Mình thấy nhiều người mổ xong cận lại như thường nên cũng lo lắng, mà thấy bảo mổ xong phải kiêng cử nhiều lắm ạ?


Chuẩn đấy bạn. nếu ko cẩn thận gặp phải bs tay nghề kém, máy mổ mắt thiếu hiện đại thì khả năng thành công rất thấp, mình cũng đã gặp khá nhiều trường hợp mổ xong vài tháng sau cận lại như thường.

Mổ xong thì mấy ngày đầu phải kiêng ko để nước bắn vào mắt, k đc xem tv, ngồi trc màn hình máy tính lâu, ra nắng phải đeo kính râm,…

Đấy là mình nghe bác sỉ bảo thế.


----------



## cunlove (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

hienha đã viết:


> Chuẩn đấy bạn. nếu ko cẩn thận gặp phải bs tay nghề kém, máy mổ mắt thiếu hiện đại thì khả năng thành công rất thấp, mình cũng đã gặp khá nhiều trường hợp mổ xong vài tháng sau cận lại như thường.
> 
> Mổ xong thì mấy ngày đầu phải kiêng ko để nước bắn vào mắt, k đc xem tv, ngồi trc màn hình máy tính lâu, ra nắng phải đeo kính râm,…
> 
> Đấy là mình nghe bác sỉ bảo thế.


cám ơn b nhé! Nghe cũng phức tạp phết nhỉ.


----------



## cunlove (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

Càng ngày càng có nhiều người bị cận nhỉ, ngày xưa thì cận do đọc sách trong bóng tối, thiếu ánh sáng. Giờ thì cận do ngồi máy tính nhiều J


----------



## minhlan07 (30 Tháng mười một 2015)

Mình cũng thuộc thành phần 4 mắt đây, cũng đang tính đi mổ mà ngặt nổi con đang nhỏ quá. Chắc phải đợi đến sang năm.


----------

